# Lost gold ring



## aboalaa02 (Jun 1, 2021)

My wife lost her gold ring


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice first post. Hope somebody finds it. Good luck to those on the hunt.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Probably put it next to your thinking cap


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Wedding band or nose ring?

Location?


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Great first post


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Unless it was still attached to her, not really a story


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmmmm. How does he think we would be able to help.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Context!
Details man!

Overboard in 200 feet of water?
In the house?
Yard? 
Did she forget she was married , or who she was married to and you repossessed it?

If you have a small area of suspicion it may be in....
Try looking here.








The Ring Finders


A database of independent metal detecting specialists offering metal detector rentals, hires and services to help find your lost rings and jewelry




theringfinders.com


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Unless it was still attached to her, not really a story


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It was probably suggested to post on here by a friend. After all, the keyboard cowboys on this board know everything and if not they fabricate to fit an agenda.

We'll find it...LOL


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Help us help you by providing a description..

Like this?









Or this?


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Wedding band or nose ring?
> 
> Location?


It must be a synonym for virginity.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

She left it in my car I threw it out on I 75


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Walleye.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

What color was it?


----------

